# Sick?



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

I noticed today that Leafer seemed a bit ill. She was puffed up more than average and preened alot. Also, I noticed that her tail was bobbing dramatically!! Attached is a clip of the tail bobbing. What could be the problem?? She was also biting her foot.

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5994ab1ba7ab5/VID_20170816_132439096.mp4

EDIT: she's gained some weight recently, could that be a problem?


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Update 8 hrs later...still happening...https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/599524aea9e94/VID_20170816_220600494.mp4

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

A little tail bob like that is perfectly normal, budgies use their tail to help balance themselves on perches and branches.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The bob shown in the video is so slight that it is considered normal. 

As far as being puffed up more than normal, sometimes before and during the start of a molt they can seem to feel just a little off. Or, sometimes it could be the slight difference in activity level from day to day that might be perceived as being off. If she truly seems symptomatic though, a vet visit would be in order. By the video she looks normal .


----------

